# The new 32.5in Outlaw



## Hotrod

Taller than 34in Terminators and 32in Silverbacks. The ultimate axle breakers lol


----------



## Hotrod

.


----------



## smtamu

Any idea on weight??

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hotrod

Supposedly 55 lbs each


----------



## BATWING

Your good just never go in reverse...


----------

